# Hello everyone!



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

My name is Jath, I'm a 21 y/o female from Denmark with a great interest in animals. Mice are just one of my many big loves♥

First of all, I need you all to help me. I would like to choose a chatcolour that I can use forever and ever or till I get tired of it, so... Is there one you guys would suggest? One that admins/mods do not use, one that is readable on the forum etc.

Anyhow! I currently have two mice that were kinda not intended, but I have them now and they are two preggy females. Fortunately, I am a former fancy mice breeder, so fear not! I know what I need to know, and probably a little more; these little fellows will have everything. 
I am *not* here to advertise for these two and their babies, but because I do have plans about starting breeding again. I do not plan on selling to people outside of the country, I have absolutely no experience on that point. But it is always lovely to have people to share stories, pictures and other things with, right? And what better place to do that than on a forum?

Besides mice, I have two cornsnakes (uh oh! I do not mix up snake food and fancy rats, but any snake food bred in my house will guaranteed have a lovely life before they meet their unfortunate fate - it is important to me that all my animals have all they need). I also have a lovely dog, a mix between a dachshund and a cavalier king charles spaniel.
I used to have a lot of fance rats, amazing pets 

Other than animals, I love books, music and mmorpg (and other kinds of roleplay). Is there more to tell? I think not...

Any questions at all, please feel free to ask! I don't bite


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you

:welcome1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Hi, Jath.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, Jath! Most of us just go ahead and use the basic black text. Personally, I find it hard to read when everyone has different colors on this pale blue background. The black is easy enough to read, and once you've got a nice avatar, it's easy enough to tell who's talking.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone  
And I think I will settle with a green. Thing is, I love colours. This should be easy enough to read, right?


----------

